# Any feedback on these strains ?



## rebel (Sep 3, 2013)

freebies from the tude, wandering if anyone can give a report on any of these - 
UFO #1 TH Seeds Underdawg OG
Dinafem Seeds White Widow
DNA Genetics Seeds Martian Kush
Reserva Privada Silver Kush
DNA Genetics Seeds Sour Kosher
 thank you.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 4, 2013)

No specific info on those strains but DNA & Res Privada put out some killer gear....    Id def pop the bottom 3....


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 7, 2013)

No doubt.  You got some nice freebies...


----------



## Locked (Sep 7, 2013)

Ditto what my 2 friends said.  I love DNA and Reserve, (same company really).


----------



## rebel (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks Hamster, as of now im popping the Dinafem WW feminized and 5 reg. Nirvana WW. I want to get some beans from these. May wait until next spring and do the others outdoors.


----------

